# Recruitment process



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all,

lane:FIRST wish you "HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012".

:ranger:I'm aware of the postings made at "DUBAI FORUM" so far, although not covered all of them yet. currently I'm in search of a JOB at "DUBAI".

I think there there is lack of "recruitment process details" which may help new people for job search . in detail... only web-search cant provide any fruitful process.

:ranger:
1. Please disclose how do you get the job at dubai. IF there is any reference, website, recruitment consultant or other means.

2. Please ensure & provide those details only which helped you personally to get a situation at DUBAI.

seniors please share, how you personally relocated to DUBAI. 

Please also provide the economic conditions of that time.

Regards,

SAMIR


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This questions comes up over and over on the dubai forum. 

How do you guys get jobs at home? You research what companies are in your line of work and apply directly with them, right???? I thought this was the method all over the world, but it seems everyone thinks they can go to a recruiter and the recruiter will just find them a job. 

Sorry to say Samir, but you have your passport working against you. Seems there is an endless supply of indians wanting to come and unfortunatly they are willing to take low salaries. Suggest you try to network through linked in in your line of work, research companies that you might like to work for, and start figuring out who does the actual hiring or works there and you might be able to get a dialogue with to develop a relationship.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am very happy today as i won a prize on radio as part of 2012 shows so very happy new year to you too... i won because i read/ chat a lot online

In general all companies are different... 
Government sector has the longest procedure of months...

private companies recruit with in days...

transparency of recruitment is still in big doubt... (How does the CV's get short listed)

if you can be specific about the company / profession may be someone will help you...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

nm62 said:


> I am very happy today as i won a prize on radio as part of 2012 shows so very happy new year to you too... i won because i read/ chat a lot online
> 
> In general all companies are different...
> Government sector has the longest procedure of months...
> ...


Congrats on the prize.

I will have to disagree, there is no private company that's recruitment process can be counted in days.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> Congrats on the prize.
> 
> I will have to disagree, there is no private company that's recruitment process can be counted in days.


I was interviewed one day and hired 3 days after. Although my visa took 2 months!

Samir, we've been through this already. THERE IS NO MAGIC PILL. Some people get relocated from their countries. Some others come here and then find jobs. Some others start applying online from their countries and although this approach is not as effective as it used to be (too many people here already), some people are still getting recruited that way. Some do networking, call the companies directly, etc. You have to do WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU. Read the sticky 'post your salary questions here' as a few posters may offer clues about how they found their jobs.

There is so much information in the forum already, you just have to search for it. I am finding it a bit annoying that you want others to provide you a step by step detailed guide when all the information you need is already all over the forum. There is a list of recruiters, there is Google, there is LinkedIn, there are the recruitment websites of all the companies. You just have to do your homework.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all,

With due respect to all of you, I need to inform, I'm doing all my homework to relocate at DUBAI. Thanks for your reply at the thread.

I'm not asking any one of you for any kind of job, I'm asking you to share your experience.

:focus:
My query was how you people get there. If you share your experience it'll help others.

Everybody is saying "got offer". If you people reveal the process you entered before interview or 'offer letter' it will give us some statistics. 

I mean to say, it'll give us some idea that which websites, recruiters, or reaching at DUBAI, what is more successful process.

:focus:

Please share your experience. 

THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I know you are thinking why people from the west seem to have an 'easier' time in finding jobs - and higher paid jobs at that - but there really is no magic pill as someone said. We go through the same process that you do. Unfortunately, in places like these, your nationality really counts and can make a difference, when employing someone. There are so many Indians who would work for much less money then what your qualifications command. The usual processes are websites like Bayt, Reed, Monster... there are so many other websites, google is your friend


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Samir, when you do find someone to just hand you any old job, you are going to fit in wonderfully with most of the people over here working with the general public. 

Things I think you should try directly as you will fit in wonderfully there. Try National car rental, the water folks who do delivery, the pet stores, the supermarkets, and (I dont know this one directly being a perfect fit, but from others experience) banks.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I applied directly to the organisation I am going to work for 18 months ago. At first they said they didn't had any suitable vacancies and they would keep my details on file, 2 months ago they rang me and invited me to an assessment centre. I got the job and I move at the end of feb. I guess I was lucky as I didn't actively Job seek, I knew who I wanted to work for and only applied to work for them


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

:ranger::ranger::ranger:

Feeling happy...... as people are posting at my thread & sharing their experience. 

I'm agree with you all, there are so many INDIANs waiting to relocate to DUBAI & my PASSPORT is not gonna help me.

But, for your reference, the maximum people relocating to DUBAI are well educated & experienced to handle work pressure & troubleshoot.

As far as the salary is concerned, I do not think INDIANs are ready to work at very low salary rather they are working with higher salary level than they are capable to get at INDIA. 
( in comparison expats from other european & american etc are getting more salary & opportunity.....please don't take it otherwise... I'm getting the feeling from this forum.)

getting rich with your experience. please keep posting.

SAMIR.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you believe that samir, you are going to be one of the indians that come, accept a 6000 dirham salary with an MBA and then be miserable because you find out the 'more then back home' line doesnt pan out BECAUSE YOU LIVE IN DUBAI, not back home. Or you could live with 4 in a one bedroom apartment, meagerly living, but sending salary home for saving for your future, and be happy. There does seem a large lot in dubai, who get along well enough, living like that... Maybe you too will be that person. Many a person from asia has come and said they are going to take the job, after we have advised against, and once here, find out things are not quite so peachy here on those 'better then back home' salaries. If you have a good education and good experience, hold your own and dont accept a low salary. 

Suggest from your posts and how you write, to enroll in some english classes to try and get a firmer grasp on the english language. If you are not fluent in english here, no matter your education or your experience, you will be stuck on the bottom.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> :ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> Feeling happy...... as people are posting at my thread & sharing their experience.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but why are you constantly capitalising 'Dubai', 'passport' and 'Indian'?


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

hi FItOutGuy

Thank you & happy to find that you have noticed my posting.

You are right, I've made those words in capital to create some impression. Cause it seems everyone here is in a firm belief that nationality is more important, than your profile. And the others as I've posted earlier.

Please keep posting.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> 1. Please disclose how do you get the job at dubai.


Headhunter contacted for CV, had phone interview, got offer, turned it down, offer kept getting bigger until I gave up...


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

ccr said:


> Headhunter contacted for CV, had phone interview, got offer, turned it down, offer kept getting bigger until I gave up...


Perhaps you gave up too early, but you will figure it out, or did you already?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> Perhaps you gave up too early, but you will figure it out, or did you already?


I must have gave up too early, they kept giving me raises...


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

ccr said:


> I must have gave up too early, they kept giving me raises...


Ohhh, how sad...


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

PLease keep posting.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Nothing unusual about how I found my jobs here (moved out with one and have moved once since) - a combination of networking, working with agencies, applying directly.... Job boards were not particularly useful in terms of direct applications but quite a few agencies pick up CVs this way, so worthwhile registering for that. 

Each company will use different recruitment techniques to suit their requirements so be prepared for interviews, psychometric testing, practical exercises relevant to the specific role, presentations etc etc. There is no "guaranteed" end-to-end timescale, this all depends on seniority of vacancy, candidate notice period and various other factors - it could take anything from 2 weeks to 3 months or longer. 

As an HR professional I've seen the process from both sides and perhaps the biggest piece of advice I would give anyone looking for a job is to be willing to put some work into their search. At the risk of resorting to recruitment 101, this includes things like spending some time getting a strong CV together and tailoring it for each job applied for, including making sure it is no more than 3-4 pages long - an overly long, badly written CV is the fastest way to end up in the "no" pile. Don't apply to every job advertised regardless of whether you meet the criteria - target your search where can you add most value. Find out about the companies you are applying to - not just the headlines from their website, but their performance and their competitors so that you are informed when you meet them. If you are invited for interview, TURN UP ON TIME - it might seem unnecessary to say this, but since moving to Dubai I have lost count of the number of times I have had candidates stroll in 45 minutes late with no advance warning or excuse and still expect to be given a fair shot. Prepare intelligent questions to ask at the end of your interview - and these do not include "how much will I get paid" or "how much holiday do I get." Ask for constructive feedback when you are unsuccessful and take it on board for future applications. 

Most of us are at work more than we are at home, so it's worth investing some time in finding the right opportunity. Don't expect anyone to come knocking at your door with the perfect job.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

hi katiepotato,

NIce info. Thanks for posting.

As you are working as HR there. Before finishing the interview, What is the expected argument you would like to respond ?? (from candidate side).

You know Dubai recruiters & their expectations well.

Please post..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got my job here the same way every British person got their job here, I just turned up at DXB with my white face, waving my British passport in the air until I was whisked off in a Rolls Royce to my desk in the CEO office in my ivory tower.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I got my job here the same way every British person got their job here, I just turned up at DXB with my white face, waving my British passport in the air until I was whisked off in a Rolls Royce to my desk in the CEO office in my ivory tower.


I feel shorted, I was picked up in a Bentley


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


So, Mr. Samir take some make up, a cover for your passport and try the same.
BTW, shall we tell you how to dress, or are you able to do it by yourself...


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok guys.

Seems we are off topic.

:focus:

Keep posting


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I feel shorted, I was picked up in a Bentley


Heeeelicopter.....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> As you are working as HR there. Before finishing the interview, What is the expected argument you would like to respond ?? (from candidate side).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> hi FItOutGuy
> 
> Cause it seems everyone here is in a firm belief that nationality is more important, than your profile. And the others as I've posted earlier.
> 
> Please keep posting.


sadly, in dubai your nationality is what is considered more important than your skillsets. 

This topic has reached 3 pages and unless i have missed it, you still havent told us, WHAT KIND OF JOB AND FIELD ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND ARE IN? but you do go on about with a weird uptempo deportment encouraging people to post on. whats the secret, prozac? 

anyways, _please keep posting_


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ash_ak said:


> sadly, in dubai your nationality is what is considered more important than your skillsets.
> 
> This topic has reached 3 pages and unless i have missed it, you still havent told us, WHAT KIND OF JOB AND FIELD ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND ARE IN? but you do go on about with a weird uptempo deportment encouraging people to post on. whats the secret, prozac?
> 
> anyways, _please keep posting_


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/96652-need-overseas-job-dubai.html

Samir had already opened a thread with the same question... and was given plenty of advice.... don't know what else does he wants us to say...?


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

hi dizzyizzy

Thanks for your posting. 

For your kind information, I've already improved my job search & successfully forwarded my CV to a Company HR at Dubai. Currently waiting to hear from them. May be It'll positive or negative, I don't mind. 

I won't give up trying. Cause I need to get a job there.....

Please Don't get personal, just share your experience. 

The format I need is: (I'm showing my example)

1. I've found my contacts at DUBAI.
2. I've forwarded my CV to them for reference.
3. They forwarded my CV to their HR for consideration.

I think I've got 40% success at my search.

That's my process till now. Cause other options like websites, recruitment aGENT ETC are still in process.


Thanks all of you for posting. Please keep posting.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope they dont google your name and find this thread...


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Whats the problem if they find it???

I'm not saying anything vague.. Its tough to understand you people

:focus:


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

I've requested to share your experience. 

who are successful to relocate to dubai can post their process so that others will benefit & please keep it in mind, its not mandatory to post anything.

I can't force you people to post. 

So please post useful information, otherwise the thread will increase without any benefit.

Sorry to react. 
Please forgive me.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Surreal. Absolutely surreal.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> So please post useful information, otherwise the thread will increase without any benefit.


The thing is, that I (and I am pretty sure I am not alone) really don't know what more you are looking for.... it seems you want to keep pushing to find the magic secret to getting a job in Dubai - there isn't one. 

If it helps you - my story is that I saw a job advert on a company website, I submitted an application, I had a phone interview, then a face-to-face interview, I got offered a job. The same in Dubai as it is everywhere.


----------

